# Hard Rock Park-- Bankrupt!!



## shagnut (Sep 25, 2008)

I just heard on the news that Hard Rock Park in MB has declared bankruptcy. They have closed for the season They said they were hoping to open next season. How, I don't know, esp if they are bankrupt. They said that they did not get nearly the visitors they had hoped for. Also said they didn't get the exposure they had wanted. 

I haven't talked to anyone who has been yet. This is really sad as it truly is a sign of the slowing economy. Entertainment dollars are usually the first thing to cut back on. I know myself I am not going to as many concerts as I used to.  shaggy


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 26, 2008)

That is just terrible as they just opened. The current state of our economy is indeed scary. Just do not know what will close next and the headlines do not make consumers want to spend their dollars. Christmas season which makes or breaks many businesses will be a factor.


----------



## Flo (Sep 26, 2008)

*Here's the article*

http://www.myrtlebeachonline.com/news/local/story/608825.html

They did not offer any significant local discount or a discount for those not going on rides. Food was very expensive, not all the rides were open and parking was $10. We never went and all of the people I know who went this summer were not happy.
The owners did not do their homework.


----------



## rachel1998 (Sep 26, 2008)

I think a slowing economy is an understatement.


----------



## esk444 (Sep 26, 2008)

The article mentions how they never spent any money for advertising outside of the Myrtle Beach area.  That's seems true as I never heard any mention of this park anywhere except here in TUG.  You see about 100 "South of the Border" billboards on I-95, but only one for the Hard Rock.


----------



## pedro47 (Sep 26, 2008)

Guess what we were in MB this year for two weeks and we never heard anything about this park.


----------



## Art4th (Sep 26, 2008)

At least it's not Chapter 7. They filed Chapter 11 which is a reorganization. Many companies do this and come back strong. Time will tell.


----------



## jphillips131 (Oct 6, 2008)

Well if they don't get their act together and start thinking about the local people who would support them during season and off season they will never make it.  

Carowinds in Charlotte offers through Blockbuster local discounted tickets up until a certain time of year. A family of 5 could get season tickets for $275.00

Hard Rock said "No Discounts...Everyone pays $50.00 per visit."  Who can afford this???????


----------



## krmlaw (Oct 6, 2008)

No surprise for me, we were at the park in our recent August trip and were completely underwhelmed.


----------



## AKE (Oct 6, 2008)

I dont think that it is just a matter of price or adverstising - rather 'who is your target audience?' 'how often does this target audience vacation and what is their vacation budget?'


----------



## llenod (Oct 6, 2008)

jphillips131 said:


> Well if they don't get their act together and start thinking about the local people who would support them during season and off season they will never make it.
> 
> Carowinds in Charlotte offers through Blockbuster local discounted tickets up until a certain time of year. A family of 5 could get season tickets for $275.00
> 
> Hard Rock said "No Discounts...Everyone pays $50.00 per visit."  Who can afford this???????



Yeah, that is just crazy.  My family and myself went to Busch Garden's Williamsburg and was able to secure tickets for 39.50 using an online coupon code and purchasing directly from Busch Garden's website.  I went to Hard Rock Park, and while it is a very nice park, they are no where close to Busch Gardens.  (Oh and I got a great deal on Tug on a 3br unit at Governor's Green - $60 per night!!! :whoopie: )


----------



## dgdbloe (Oct 8, 2008)

No surprise to me. We went with our 18 and 20 yr old this summer.  Way too expensive for what they had and we really could have done the park in 2 hrs.
We left saying we would never go back and even thought about stopping at customer svce for a refund.


----------



## stevedmatt (Oct 8, 2008)

I was there in August, and while I feel the park was small for the cost of admission, my family and I really had a great time. We actually went the day the local schools started back up. We were still amazed at how slow the park was. 

I agree that there probably should have been a greater advertising campaign as we only knew about it from being regular visitors to the area. The price was somewhat out of line for what was offered.

We did however almost return a second time as any second day in a 7 day period was only $10, but we had so much scheduled, we never made it back.

I hope they are able to restructure and find a way to succeed. The area needs something like this.


----------

